# 24 hour teaser



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

I was running my trap line today when I decided to make a detour and check my wife's sets. Looksy what I found. It's not the best picture but that's as close I can get without chancing ruining my phone.













Anyone wanna take a guess as to what it is down there? The first person who answers both questions correctly: 1)what is it? and 2) what size and type of trap is it in? before tomorrow noon, gets to redeem a copy of this post for a gallon of famous apple pie at this summer's MTAPC convention. 

No guessing by those who already know. Sorry Emily, 21 and older please. lol

I'll fill you in with complete pictures tomorrow after noon. That's when she's coming up to pull it from the trap. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## mitch h (Sep 5, 2009)

Turtle/ mb 750


----------



## hunt448 (Jan 26, 2012)

Beaver in a pink RBG

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## hunt448 (Jan 26, 2012)

Oh yeah... A beaver in a pink * 220* RBG

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## T-Dog96 (Jan 3, 2010)

Am not 21 but am going to take a guess at a stealhead in a 220


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

I know what it i-is! I know what it i-is! Na na na na na!

And I can make my own apple pie!  LOL

John


----------



## boomer_x7 (Dec 19, 2008)

road construction worker in a #4 DLS


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

boomer_x7 said:


> road construction worker in a #4 DLS


Haha

How bout steelhead in a 330


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## muskrat (Oct 21, 2005)

I would say a 330 conibear and a fish. Others are saying a steelhead so I will go with what they say:lol:
Matt


----------



## 2 Kids And I Trap (Jan 5, 2010)

A mermaid in a pink spandex 330! I have already been into the Apple pie cant you tell? LOL

Jon


----------



## toepincher (Oct 3, 2010)

I can't wait to have the camera rolling to see the look on her face when she hauls that in.


----------



## bowhunter19 (Sep 15, 2009)

Can't seem to figure out what the pink thing is but looks like a 330 snapped on that, and then the fish, maybe salmon is stuck in that net or whatever. But that looks like a nice size fish 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

Here's the results!

Otter in a pink 440 RBG.










The people that voted, good efforts by all! I will let you decide. Should we share the gallon or should we give closest to the tee?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## seaarkshooterwife (Nov 12, 2009)

Just goes to show you men its not about your dyes, waxing...and all that fancy stuff y'all do to get ready for trapping. I just went to the store and bought pretty pink spray paint and sprayed my traps! Hmmmm...something to be learned here, huh? ....lol....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## muskrat (Oct 21, 2005)

Nice catch. Could not figure out the pink color in the water. Thought people were just kidding.:lol:
Matt


----------



## frostbite (Dec 22, 2004)

Male otter?:lol:


----------



## hunt448 (Jan 26, 2012)

I knew it had to be a pink RBG from Seaarkshooters post in another thread. Congrats on the otter!!! 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

Hunt448, the boss has ruled. She feels that anyone whom is intuitive enough to research past threads for clues deserves a nite off from thinking which the gallon of apple pie WILL provide. Lol

You win closest to the tee! See you at the convention!

Dennis and Melinda Cronk

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

Boomer...I' m still chuckling!

Frostbite...yes, hmmm?, how should I put this? Checking NAFA standards, gender confused fur pays the same. Lol

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

What a great story!

This photo needs to be on the cover of one of the national trapping magazines!


----------

